# Mount Pleasant, MI CL 9 puppies



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just came across this on CL. I'm sure they'll be flagged soon for "selling", but thought I would post it here before it gets removed. The pup is adorable.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/pet/1201945964.html

german shepherd puppys (Mount Pleasant, MI)











i have 9 puppys. They are pure breed puppys, they have there first shots and all the paper work. I am looking for a great home for there little guys. email me for more info.

Reply to:[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-06-02, 3:49PM EDT


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow ~ what a cutie! I love the ear fuzzies. Probably from a BYB.

Interesting how the photo date is from 2008 ~ hope they just forgot the reset the date.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, he's crazy looking...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

